# Honda 6.5HP Clone - Help... >:(



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I got it on my go cart, and first time I started it, an dream. Now, horrible. And it's outta the 30 day Harbor Freight warranty... 

It's not THAT bad when I get it running, but it's just absolutely horrible at starting. You can pull for 100 times *like I literally did* and it won't start. 5 minutes later, first pull...

If I put gasoline into the carburetor, it kinda "seizes" like there's something stopping the piston from moving! I have to slowly pull it and let the gas drain in there... but it still won't fire!

And at times, pulling with an slight force, it would backfire...

Is there an easier way to start it? Is there something crappy that they put on that can be replaced to make it become better (ex spark plug?)?


----------



## picknlittle (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds to me like you have water or dirt in the gas. Does the carb have a removable bowl? If so, remove it and look before dumping.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ehh.... 

Yeah I think so... I've lost all of my engine terms. I got that cup shaped thing out, and it was clean inside... No dirt either. Water? I don't know, but the go cart was always stored inside...

Could it be the gas addictives I put inside?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

What kind and how much additives did you put in the tank? Most of those octane boosters don't help at all. I would start with replacing the plug and checking spark. 
When you put gas into the carb you must have used alot because it filled up the cylinder completely and caused hydro-lock which is when gas is filling the cylinder and both valves are closed therefor it takes more effort to compress.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Erm.... Gumout... Maybe an bit of Marvel Mystery Oil... STP... Supertech... Champion Booster...

Yeah, I acutally put quite an bit of gas in there...

I've read other people's clone engines (5.5 and 6.5HP) and theirs start quick and easy.

Guess first step: Drain all gas out (using the little metal bowl) and replace with non addictived gas?

And about gapping the Spark plug?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Gap the sparkplug .028-.031


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ehh... gap seller please?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

oscaryu1 said:


> Ehh... gap seller please?



hmmm... maybe YOU would be better off just buying a new engine.

Also, to other posters here, if this guy doesn't even know how to set the gap on a plug, take any "repair information" he gives with a grain of salt.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

newz7151 said:


> hmmm... maybe YOU would be better off just buying a new engine.
> 
> Also, to other posters here, if this guy doesn't even know how to set the gap on a plug, take any "repair information" he gives with a grain of salt.


Hmm, this may sound harsh but shut up. 

If I can tear down a engine, I can gap a plug.

If I can take down a car engine and do a full maintaince, I can gap a plug.

If I can hook up a go cart, I can gap a plug.

If I can be nice, VERY unlike you, I can gap a plug.

If I can be quiet, unline you, I can gap a plug.

I'm basically trying to look for a good manufacturer. 

You'd probably suggest a aftermarket flywheel key from ebay wouldn't you?  If so, I'd take your advice lower than crap.

*I can see flare wars* 

I know more than you. Period. If I can buy a engine, than I can gap a plug. 

Reported  

PS - Enjoy your crap engine repair class from 7th grade IT! (FYI - I took your post lower than the other word for crap)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright, calm down, both of you. *newz7151*, no need to be TROLLING as you have. You've got ever right to disagree with someone, but not to be insulting. 

*oscaryu1*, just ignore people who are TROLLING and report the post. Don't respond in-kind as you've done. 

Now, let's all step away from the 'puter for a few minutes or an hour work on something relaxing, read a book, kiss the wife/girlfriend/significant other and enjoy life. It's way too short to be getting upset over something like this.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Alright, calm down, both of you. *newz7151*, no need to be TROLLING as you have. You've got ever right to disagree with someone, but not to be insulting.
> 
> *oscaryu1*, just ignore people who are TROLLING and report the post. Don't respond in-kind as you've done.
> 
> Now, let's all step away from the 'puter for a few minutes or an hour work on something relaxing, read a book, kiss the wife/girlfriend/significant other and enjoy life. It's way too short to be getting upset over something like this.


Agreed. I apologize Newz, but I usually cannot stand a insult, especially when it's not true.

I apologize griffworks, I'm sorry. Thanks for calming me down.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's all good.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

oscaryu1 said:


> Agreed. I apologize Newz, but I usually cannot stand a insult, especially when it's not true.
> 
> I apologize griffworks, I'm sorry. Thanks for calming me down.



"This is the message:

Reply to me and I'll start faster than N02 can start my car."

What sense does this make?


And if you know so much, then why would you (first of all) be looking for a used engine on here quite a while back for this go-kart, and then go and buy one of the Chinese Honda knock offs from HarborFreight and then complain about it when it goes to crap? If you know so much, then you knew what you were buying when you bought it.

And why would you put all of that other crap in with the gas when it says nothing about needing all of that junk to run?

"oscaryu1 Ehh... gap seller please? " So, what is a person supposed to think from that comment you made in a post? You don't know how to go down to the auto parts store and buy a feeler gauge set to gap the plug?


If anybody else reading over your posts thinks different than me, then I will agree with them .....


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

newz7151 said:


> "This is the message:
> 
> Reply to me and I'll start faster than N02 can start my car."
> 
> ...


Even though I'm totally through with you:

Means that I'm ready to pounce on you when we get into the PM war part

Oh, yeah, now you're saying I'm "smart"... FYI go to google and type in "HONDA CLONE SUCKS". You'll come up with close to none like I did. So bascially, I did my research beforehand unlike you.

Why are you asking this when you're not helping?  Basically because I want to make sure that everything will run good as most of the time it SITS.

Well, if you probably hadn't guessed... We moved a week ago. I'm not going 300 miles back to Victoria to go buy a gapper... I'm asking what type I'd need. I've never gapped a plug, but I know how to do it...

Either that last sentence was a mistake... or something else. If lets say... [blah] came in, and said I was right, you'd agree with him? Lol, I doubt it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh come on, you guys. This is getting old. If you have nothing nice to say to someone else, then don't say anything. 

Thread locked.


----------

